# 7 month old puppy weight and structure



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

My boy is 7 months old, 24 in at withers and 70 lbs. He looks pretty close to your boy. How much does your guy weigh?


----------



## Lolo2684 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello there,

We weighted Arthur two weeks ago ...he was at 45 lbs. I also measure him at 21 inches at that time.


----------



## knepp1bj (Jun 25, 2009)

my 7 month old is around the same weight and we feed him same 4 cups a day and you can kind of see the outside of his ribs a little bit

everyone always says he is so skinny...im like the dog eats 4 cups a day!!! i hate people thinking i neglect my baby!


----------

